# أعمالي على الماكس



## heshoo2010 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مهندس معمارى ومصمم ماكس محترف 
اشتغلت لمكاتب معمارية 
وعملت مناظير على الماكس 

الرجاء التعليق على مشاركاتي

تعديل
الإدارة


----------



## hiba (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

بالفعل شغل كأنه صورة حقيقية... بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو هدير (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوه جداً الى الامام...........


----------



## الجرح العراقي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة ابداع
العمل نظيف و فيه ذوق
الى الامام

علي البغدادي


----------



## alpha bidoo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك حلو الشغل تمام... وربنا يوفقنا للمستوى ده ان شاء الله


----------



## البوليتكنك (13 ديسمبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
اشي جميل والله
الله اكبر انا استغرب منكو ي المعمارين كيف تعملو هيك شغلات
وكأنها صورة حقيقة
ما البرامج التس تستخدموها
وهل هي صعية الاستخدام ام سهلة
مشكووووووووووووووووووور
اشي رائع والله


----------



## heshoo2010 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور الطيب يا جماعة وعلى التشجيع الجميل


----------



## معماري لاحقا (13 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدااااا بسم الله ماشاء الله الي الامام.............


----------



## shazooya (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*التدقيق من الرئية والخداع البصريي*

التدقيق من الرئية والخداع البصريي بالنسبة لقرب وابتعاد الاشياء والمضمون المعنوي للفراغ الداخلي والبئية المحيطة لكلن عمل جيد والله الموفق.


----------



## الصبا (13 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تعليق ابداااا..... ما شاء الله 
ربنا يوفقك 
ويارب اعرف اشتغل بنفس الاحتراف ده 
هل استخدمت برنامج الماكس فقط بمساعدة الvray ام ادخلت برامج اخرى؟


----------



## heshoo2010 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور الطيب من الجميع
انا استخدمت الماكس مع الفيراى بس بدون اى برامج اخرى


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل ممتاز والله يوفقك والمزيد من التألق والازدهار


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كتير حلوين و فيهن ذوق بالالوان و المواد بتجنن باينة حقيقية
بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## Sami Haddad (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أعمال رائعة وأظهار محترف... متمكن من إيجاد صورة واقعية معمارية للمكان...كذلك أختيارك المجال البصري يدل على أحساسك بنسب المكان (Scale) وفقك الله...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

روعة بجد ياهندسة...........


----------



## راجى المولى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى رائع والى الامام دائما


----------



## نهلة حافظ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل متميز إلى الأمام انشاء الله


----------



## rorty (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شغلك حلو كتيير


----------



## heshoo2010 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## entisar (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اني مهندسة معمارية عراقية اود ان اطلع على مخططات وصور ماكس لجوامع واشكركم للمساعدة واتمنى لكم من الله التوفيق


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

التصميم والرسم للصورتين الأوليتين جميل جدا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سحر العمارة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدا و اتمنى ان اصل الى هذه المرحلة من الاحتراف.... و الى الامام.


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

entisar قال:


> السلام عليكم اني مهندسة معمارية عراقية اود ان اطلع على مخططات وصور ماكس لجوامع واشكركم للمساعدة واتمنى لكم من الله التوفيق





انا اسف جدا لانى معنديش اى مخططات لمشاريع جوامع
شكرا


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> التصميم والرسم للصورتين الأوليتين جميل جدا والله يعطيك العافية






شكرا جدا يا اخ فادى


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

سحر العمارة قال:


> رائع جدا و اتمنى ان اصل الى هذه المرحلة من الاحتراف.... و الى الامام.





شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا لتشجيعكم ليا يا جماعة


----------



## elbanna (4 مارس 2009)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق ومزيدا من الإجادة


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2009)

جودة المناظير عالية ومحترفة.......
تصميم الديكور في الأولي عالي و جيد .
في الثانية و الثالثة أحس أنة صندوق مليان فرش
مستوي شغلك في المناظير يبشر بشغل عالي في الديكور الداخلي لو وضعت مجهود
بالفكير بالتصميم قبل عمل المنظور


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

بصراحة النقص فى طريقة معالجة الاضاءة وياحبذ الو ارفقت الصور بالشرح حول طريقة لعمل


----------



## heshoo2010 (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## حسن علوش (6 مارس 2009)

يعطييييييك العافية ؤ تسلم ايديك


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 مارس 2009)

عمل رائع 
وفقك الله


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المرور الطيب


----------



## القلب الحر (7 مارس 2009)

اهنيك على العمل الجميل ,وانا انشاالله بتعلم عليه 
لانه يفدني كثيررر بعد التخرج ......شكراااا


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا
وشكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## المعماري عبود (7 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله شغل حلو جدا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (7 مارس 2009)

جميل جداً بالتوفيق يا باش مهندس


----------



## خالد يونس (20 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله الاعمال محترمه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## agms909 (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

بالفعل شغل كأنه صورة حقيقية... بالتوفيق


----------



## agms909 (21 مارس 2009)

يعطييييييك العافية ؤ تسلم ايديك


----------



## heshoo2010 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## ناادية (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله عليك الله يوفقك ...


----------



## يا زمن (22 مارس 2009)

فعلاً شغل يستحق التقدير


----------



## يا زمن (22 مارس 2009)

نسيت أذكر شيء حسيت في الصورة الأخيرة في شي غلط 

الإنارة الي على اليمين عددها 6 لمبات وإذا ركزت شوي بتلاحظ وكأن إمتداد السقف أكثر من إمتداد الأرضية
يعني لو نظرت عليها بتحس إن آخر لمبة في مكان بعييييييد إلى الداخل يعني مثلاً 20م 
بينما لو نظر البعد بين الرجال الأقرب إلينا عن جهة اليمين وبين الرجال الواقف أمام الباب تشعر بالمسافة أنها قليلة يعني مثلاً10م 

صراحة أنا مش عارف إن كان إحساسي في مكانه ولا لأ 
بس أقول لو شلت 2 إنارة علوية الي في الأخير من جهة اليمين بيكون أفضل وتشعر بإمتداد الفراغ بشكل أفضل


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (24 مارس 2009)

عبقرى-ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (24 مارس 2009)

اعمال مميزة تستحق الاشادة


----------



## شعيشع2020 (24 مارس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك احسنت العمل


----------



## عاشقة العيون (25 مارس 2009)

فى غاية الروعة ( كمان انا عملت شىء فى الماكس " مكتب" بس مش عارفة كيف اعرضه


----------



## سالمي نوري (6 أبريل 2009)

un travail de qualite mais mon frere n'oblie pas que nous somme des architectes pas des ingenieur de decore............j'attent votre repence


----------



## ميرا1985 (6 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 
وابجد حلو
وكأني عم اشوف صورة 
ما شاء الله 
وموفق


----------



## lamaro (7 أبريل 2009)

يا الله ما احلى هالشغل ....انا سنة اولى عمارة بتمنى مع الأيام اعرف اشتغل هالشغل...............زبس بدي اسألك سؤال ....بتنصحني من هلأتابع واشتغل ماكس ولا اجل للسنة التانية


----------



## lamaro (7 أبريل 2009)

*يا الله ما احلى هالشغل ....انا سنة اولى عمارة بتمنى مع الأيام اعرف اشتغل هالشغل...............وبس بدي اسألك سؤال ....بتنصحني من هلأتابع واشتغل ماكس ولا اجل للسنة التانية*​


----------



## hocem2222 (7 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله...........


----------



## لمسا (12 أبريل 2009)

عن جد الصور حلوة كتير جدا وشغل pervict


----------



## arch-he (12 أبريل 2009)

الشكرالجزيل على هذه الصور الجميلة وأرجو عرض المزيد لأن maxبرنامج جميل ويستحق المتابعة:14:


----------



## عناق~الورود (15 أبريل 2009)

جد اخراج في منتهى الروعة ..

موفق يا بشمهندس ..


----------



## م ايمان اسماعيل (16 أبريل 2009)

جمييل جدا .....ماشاء الله وينم عن حس وذوق رفيع وراق ......اعجبتني الالوان كتيرا 
تحياتي


----------



## gnawa (17 أبريل 2009)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل
والله روعه


----------



## charrrak (17 أبريل 2009)

روعة أخي كم لزم من الوقت في عمل هذه الرسومات


----------



## heshoo2010 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على المرور الطيب 
ولم استغرق كثيرا فى عمل مثل هذه الرسومات اخر الكريم


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

greaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## المهندس سعيد النمر (5 أبريل 2010)

للاسف لم استطيع مشاهدة هذه الاعمال لا اعرف ما هو السبب ومع هذا وفقق الله


----------



## م صالح الحجيلان (5 أبريل 2010)

تبارك الله .. شكرا لك


----------



## hassanrida (19 أغسطس 2010)

*التواصل معك*

عزيزي في حالة انك موجود في جده
ارجوا ارسال ايميلك اورقمك للتواصل


----------



## zoromba (20 أغسطس 2010)

انا للاسف متواجد بابو ظبى
وهذا موقعى عليه اعمالى وارقامى ولك جزيل الشكر
www.eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com


----------



## arch_hamada (22 أغسطس 2010)

هل استخدمت برنامج الماكس فقط بمساعدة الvray ام ادخلت برامج اخرى؟


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil devel (23 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## شهقة مطر (23 أغسطس 2010)

رائع ما شاء الله تباركـ الله


----------



## مازن ألحسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

عمل جيد وفيه جهد


----------



## hussein1965 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

heshoo2010 قال:


> انا مهندس معمارى ومصمم ماكس محترف
> اشتغلت لمكاتب معمارية
> وعملت مناظير على الماكس
> 
> ...


 شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hussein1965 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng/noura (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شغل جامد جدا 
اكثر من رائع يسلمو


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

Autodesk Architectural Desktop


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور يا هندسه
اتمنى انك تعلم المهندسين المبتدئين امثالى 
عموما ان كان لديك الوقت لذلك 
يرجى التواصل عبر الاميل الخاص بى 
[email protected]
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## topdesigner722 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك شغلك راقى جميل والاهم انو سيمبل ...تحياتى


----------



## فارسي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم، وسلمت يداك... ولي تعقيب صغير.

في الصورة الأولى والثانية، هي ذات المشكلة تواجهني، في تمييز الخلفية البعيدة ماوراء الزجاج أن تكون أكثر واقعية... وهي أكثر ما يواجهه صعوبة لكل مستخدمي المنتل ري باختلاف إصداراته.

في الصورة الثالثة يبدو الإنعكاس في المرآة أكثر من واقع دخول أشعة الشمس إلى الصالة.

مرة أخرى، هم قلة من يجيدون العمل في الإخراج بهذا المستوى الجيد... تحياتي لك 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## هواري بومدين (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انك فنان ........ربي يبارك فيك***** والمزيد انشاء الله


----------



## dheaasharf (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عمل قوي جدا....شكرااااا.


----------



## روعه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اعجبني جدااا 
بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## محمد حمد الدلح (8 ديسمبر 2010)

فنان


----------

